# Is My Bird used to me/Its environment?



## Lover (Sep 23, 2017)

Ok so I bought my parakeet named Nuffield at Pet SMart 2 weeks ago on a Saturday and It's my first time taking care of a bird myself. So the first day I was talking to it after grabbing him and putting it in the cage (bad idea, I know.) And he was just looking out the window next to his cage.
2nd day I made a mistake and put my hand in the cage (because I thought it acclimated because he didn't flinch when I put my hand near his cage.) And he flew out. My dad caught him and it was biting his hand).
A week passed and it was chattering (I spent themselves at Baltimore so I couldn't be with him sadly...) He then started to eat near me and preen his feathers, along with jumping and climbing around his cage (and walking back and forth at the left side of the cage.) He rarely plays with one of his toys. I stuck my hand near his cage space but he wouldn't care UNLESS it was VERY close to him and he would jump away from me. He's also frozen when I try to give him millet from my hand.
Yesterday we were singing together when my dad put music on. (He really likes the music.) I also let him listen to music on my tablet.
So, is he used to the surroundings? I try to be available near his cage at all times but I go to school so my schedule gets messed up.
Also, is it normal behavior for him to move around his cage frantically and climbing around his cage? I feel like he"s scared of me or something.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It seems like you know what you're doing wrong and yet, you continue to do it!  

You're moving too fast for your little guy-- two weeks is still a very short amount of time. When you first brought your budgie home, you should have given him two weeks to settle in, without trying to touch him or put your hand in his cage. You can do so now, to help him settle in and feel more at home. 

During this time, be sure to talk to him often and read, sing, or talk quietly exclusively to him a few times per day. After the two weeks are up, you can put your hand in the cage as far away as possible and not move it until he is used to this; it may take days or weeks for him to be comfortable with this. After he is, move it a little bit closer until he's used to that, and so on, gradually building trust. :thumbup:

It sounds like he's slowly starting to settle in; the singing and chattering is a good sign. Don't worry about him playing with his toys, he'll start playing more as he becomes more comfortable in his new home. 

Also, be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask!  

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi! Star has given you great advice  I would also add that moving around the cage can be a good thing- are you doing anything in that moment when he seems to "move around frantically" or are you simply sitting near his cage? If you're doing something out of the ordinary that causes that, then yes, you are scaring him, but if he just does it by himself he's just playing


----------



## Lover (Sep 23, 2017)

I was following some articles on budgie taming before I signed up yesterday and they are giving me different info thst what you guys were saying. I hope I didn't ruin anythinv me and Nuffield have. Alsi I sit next to his cage and speak and whistle to him quietly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You need to go back to square one with Nuffield.
Taming and bonding is all about helping a budgie learn to TRUST you. So far, you haven't proven yourself to be at all trustworthy as far as Nuffield is concerned. 

Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Lover (Sep 23, 2017)

An article for instance say let them settle in for at least 2-3 days. As we speak, Nuffy is eating dinner with me. 
I usually sit and watch him and talk/ whistle.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are always going to find conflicting advice when you look at various sites.
Additionally, you can usually find something that will agree with whatever it is you want to hear.

On Talk Budgies, we advocate the best practices in caring for your birds for their optimal health and well being. 

Best wishes.*


----------



## Lover (Sep 23, 2017)

I think that Nuffield is gaining a bit of trust with me because he eats and he's not that scared of my hand unless its close.


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

You have been given great advice already. I echo what everyone else has said. I don't think you have 'ruined' things with your little one but you do need to take a step back and take note of his behavior. Is he panting when you are around him? Is he frantically fluttering around? Those are some of the more obvious signs he is scared. 

Take a step back, read the stickies and follow your little one's lead. you will know when he is ready to progress to the next 'step' in taming.
Good luck!


----------

